# Nutrition for Cold



## redline814 (Oct 16, 2009)

What are you folks doing for cold temp nutrition? Ya know...stuff that you can bring along and it does not freeze (or remains usable). We are talking 32 and below weather.


----------



## ac33 (Dec 7, 2007)

I take Cold-EEZE Lozenges(www.ColdEEZE.com) as soon as I start to feel the symptoms within 24-48Hrs. Sneezing or coughing take it asap. It works for me and help reduces the duration and severity of cold.
You can buy this any Drugstore over the counter. And keep hydrated while you have a cold.


----------



## maxwell2 (Nov 11, 2011)

Ya Cold ezze is good. Ya could try vicks vapo rub too. This helps clear my cold right up.


----------



## redline814 (Oct 16, 2009)

Not cold as in cough...lol. Cold as in temperature


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

fig newtons. nutter butter cookies. i guess i'm saying that i would like any kind of cookie.


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

Ensure. Tasty, easy on the stomach, big calories, hard to freeze.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

Other than more calories, there is little to no different nutritional needs in cold weather versus normal. The US Army has conducted numerous research on this topic and found no significant changes to dietary needs, except more calories. Protein, fat, micronutrients, etc -- all the same.


----------



## Jeff Stevens (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm using Hammer Heed in an insulated bottle. The insulated bottle will keep it from freezing for most of the day. Other then that, Lara bars and Bumble bars, for prepackaged stuff. For homemade I blend 2 bananas, about 6 to 8 dates, some honey, and coconut oil into a paste and put it in a gel flask, stays good in the back pack.


----------



## damnitman (Jan 30, 2008)

Hydration is uber important in the cold...there is an ad in the sidebar on the Fatbikes forum that you may find interesting...if you don't, don't look...


----------

